# Emma's Tumors and surgery. Pictures



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Emma is having her blood work tomorrow for her surgery in the twenty first. The vet is going to remove three tuors and one is in her knee. Is very little skin there to work. I just wish it is benign. I am not ready to loose her, after loosing Cassie a month ago. 
She has a tumor in her back leg another one close to her vagina and a little one in her tight. Please, keep praying for her and send positives vibes.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

thoughts and prayers being sent her way for a positive outcome and a very speedy recovery.
Also I am so very sorry for the loss of your Cassie.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

prayers sent.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I am so sorry that you are having to go through this so soon after losing Cassie. You and Emma will be in my thoughts.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh no. I'm so sorry. You and Emma are in my prayers. Please be strong!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Positive thoughts for Emma's surgery. We too are having surgery for one of our B.T. rescues on the 19th to remove what are believed to be fatty tumors, pretty common type of surgery so I will think Emma to be just fine.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

I have an Emma too!
I hope your Emma pulls through. I'm sure she'll make a speedy recovery, but I can understand worrying about your loved one going under the knife. Animal or not, we all worry about them when they have to go through surgery. God Speed Emma.


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

We will be thinking of you and Emma and sending good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

Definitely sending good thoughts, things like this are always scary. Hoping she has an easy recovery and the tumors are nothing.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Sending my positive thoughts and healing energy to sweet Emma! She's so lucky to have such a devoted mama to take care of her! 

Keep us posted on how she does!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Gees when it rains it pours. I hope everything goes well. Are you giving Emma the what ever those two things together were? I can't remember what they were on that boxer sight.

I am going to have to look it up.


So i did look it up and you were giving it to her. Tagament and Benadryl. So it didn't work at least for the tumors she has ?


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Positive healing thoughts from me and Mateo!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I am sending positive thoughts your way for you and Emma.


----------

